# That immensely euphoric state prior to a bowel movement, what causes it?



## Seattle_Stranger

Mods, before you slam the delete button please know that I'm being completely serious and desperately trying to phrase this as maturely as possible.  I would hope to get just as mature responses.  I'm not a troll!!  Check my past-posts and threads for proof!  

Having said that, I have searched and obviously got a lot of what I was *not *looking for.  So, here I am to ask the question that I've wondered my whole life.....why does my entire body and mind feel so euphoric when I feel like I'm soon to have a bowel movement?  It's a phenomenon that has apparently become known as "poop-phoria", or, the euphoric state you may enter before/during/after a bowel movement.

Lot's of people immediately give the most scientific response and say something like "it's because you know you just dropped a huge deuce!" and that's obviously not the answer I'm looking for.  Furthermore, it's not so much the state AFTER the fact, it's the extremely euphoric state BEFORE the actual bowel movement.  For example, sitting in my computer chair, and I suddenly start to feel an obvious soon-to-come bowel movement, and a cripplingly-wonderful full-body-and-mind euphoria just begins resonating from my abdominal area, not unlike the onset of MDMA or an approaching orgasm.   It's such an amazing feeling that I sometimes find myself sitting my in chair, purposely "holding it in" just to prolong the euphoria, because as soon as I let 'er go, the feeling goes away.  Afterwards, I feel baseline and normal.

One logical response I read was that when your body is preparing for a bowel movement, blood gets pulled toward your rectum and the result is a 'tingly' feeling everywhere else.  Perhaps this 'tingle' is more intense for some than others?  I know a lot of folks are going to think I'm absolutely ridiculous for posting this, but I have faith that someone else out there gets this too.  If anyone understands ASMR, this is an extremely similar sensation.  The body tingles are fantastic, but it's the actual psychological response that I feel that REALLY intrigues me.  It's seriously not unlike the rush/onset of a very strong psychoactive drug like MDMA.  It really is quite remarkable!!

Hopefully we have adults among us today and some useful information can be shared here!  Otherwise, I'm prepared for a flood of poop, ass and homo jokes to come pouring in.  8)


----------



## addictivepersona

That's strange to me that you feel like that right before you have to poop.  For me, right before I have to poop, I feel a sudden flush feeling, and sometimes feel like I'm going to be sick or sometimes even that I'm going to have diarrhea right then and there, even though I can make it to the toilet and when I do, it's a solid bowel movement.  I've never heard of people feeling euphoria just before pooping.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

100+ views and just 1 response so far, pretty much as I expected!  

I understand that this does not happen to everyone.  There is a phenomenon known as ASMR, where certain sounds and sights can actually trigger a sensory response in 'affected' people which many folks compare to, again, like the onset of an MDMA rush or an orgasm.  I'm not just talking about "relaxing sounds" like birds chirping and a running stream, that's not even close, those sounds rarely ever trigger said response.  It's usually very specific sounds and movements that can trigger it.  For example, this simple video of a man ironing a shirt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WsmiGaWoTw  This video sends tingling shivers up and down my body and puts my mind into a euphoric state of well being, far beyond placebo, or "just chilled out".  It's actually quite a sedating, heavy-limbed-and-eyed, almost stoned feeling.  There are many things that trigger it, here's a few more of my favorite examples, you may see a trend:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jsx38_s3Mnc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i4k0b-9c0M&feature=fvst
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0WJKlNGYNo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRe5NqZO5q4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lsUGSCXYqo

It's actually somewhat embarrassing when it happens for example at work, if my boss comes over to my desk and wants to show me something, so he sits down with me, takes control of my computer and starts just doing something, doesn't even matter what, but something about the whole situation sends a cascade of euphoria over my body and almost puts me to sleep!  I start going into a trancy state, melting into my chair, all the while attempting to hold composure.  Imagine it like someone dropped molly into your morning coffee, and it starts kicking in as your boss is sitting at your desk explaining something, and you're desperately trying to keep your cool where you would really just love to close your eyes, lean back and bask in it....literally almost a one to one experience I would think.  

Having said that, this 'poop-phoria' feeling is extremely similar but even more forcefully so!  Judging from the similarity between MDMA, ASMR, orgasms and poop-phoria, I'm leaning strongly towards that is has something to do with serotonin.  Another fun fact is that this poop-phoria feeling stopped visiting me for a long time after I had abused MDMA and got really depressed.  Then, over time, the feeling slowly began happening again, and now it happens every time again.  In addition to that, I notice that if I watch those videos too often, the effect begins to diminish.  It also will be extremely intense if you don't do it for a while.  Take all this for what you will!! 

Anyone?  Anyone at all?


----------



## maxalfie

I can honestly say I have never heard of anything like this before. 
A lot of people feel good after having a bowel movement but certainly nothing that could be compared to the feelings that MDMA produce.
Have you ever asked your Doctor if he has any idea of what would produce such a reaction in your body?
It would be very interesting to find out the reason that this happens to you.


----------



## Samadhi

I'm happy to leave it here for the time being; i'll even mod any troll responses for you as this seems to be a legitimate question you're asking.

As to the answer, i've never experienced this sober - only on MDMA. I'm wondering if this might be something to do with your bowel motion pressing against your prostate, which as we know, can produce major feelings of euphoria/arousal?


----------



## modern buddha

I understand what you mean. Sometimes, I'll hold it in for a little while. It feels good when you hold it in longer, it's like the release is more intense. 

I wonder if it hits the prostate in men, causing that "euphoric" feeling.


----------



## animal_cookie

i've noticed a rather euphoric feeling urinating sometimes. it is usually when my bladder is really full. i've always assumed it is release that feels good.


----------



## Dave

I think Samadhi's got the right idea. Some people have a naturally more sensitive prostate than others. I know that with the right firmness of feces it can be... enjoyable. Not quite as transcnedent as OP's dumps, perhaps.


----------



## Samadhi

A_C i know the feeling you're referring to when peeing. Especially if you've been holding on to it - not just the relief that releasing the bladder offers (although that relief shouldn't be underestimated for awesomeness!) but it's almost a shivery feeling? Maybe they are actually the same.

Anyone around here a urologist or proctologist? (or as i used to call it when i was little - a bumologist )


----------



## nekointheclouds

I call this feeling relief


----------



## Jackal

What causes it?

For me:

Cocaine, Coffee, Cannabis, Chocolate, Cigarettes, Tea, Whisky - and so on.

Also sometimes, just the fact you are dying for a great shit

Sorry!


----------



## psood0nym

Hmm, I definitely relate to those videos you posted and the whole tingly melty euphoric shiver phenomena, but it's hard to see the connection between the themes that connect those together with your poop-gasm. Obviously you know what you feel, but it seems like maybe it's the same experiential phenomena evoked through two different mechanisms in you. Have you tried shoving something in your butt and holding it there? Seems like a no-brainer but you don't mention...

You may love, or conversely, be driven mad by, some of the films of Jan Svankmejer. He fully exploits the aural-tactile synaesthetic component of the phenomena through techniques employed in many of his surrealist works. Most of his shorts are on Youtube.

I experience this phenomena most intensely during haircuts, especially with the trimmers around the back of my neck (sometimes I have to ask them to stop). When I was a child I used to derive immense pleasure from having people draw on my back. I would try to get anyone to play the "guess what I'm drawing" game I could, and would sometimes just ask them to keep doing it when I didn't have to guess so I could lose myself in the sensations and go into a sleepy trance (often having to offer favors like my lunch's dessert in payment to impatient kids that weren't hip to my groove). Like you experience with your boss, I've noticed the psychological component of knowing someone is doing something simple and repetitive for you that at the same time evokes the sensation synergizes with the experience in ineffable ways (same with the hair cut). 

The sound of chalk marking a chalk board does it somewhat, too, and I don't think it's a coincidence that scratching a chalk board creates shivers (it was always more intense when I was alone with a teacher who was writing something on the board as part of a cursive writing lessen or something -- point being they were doing it for me). The non-screeching marking likely skirts the edge of the screeching sound wave's formal shape and resonates pleasurably for the proximity. It strikes me as closely related phenomenologically to tickling, just like the first few times having an orgasm was much closer to a tickling sensation for me before it developed into something more distinct. The phenomena is on the edge of pleasure and unbearability in many different experiential modes or something. You've gotta watch it, though. People might mistake your blessing for being a pervert, heh (jealous narrow-minded jerks, they are!). 

I also experience it, as you've noted, too, with serotonergic amphetamines (many people report head tingles, but there's more to this). Frissons of delight are set off by lightly running my fingers through the hair on the back of my head during the high, and if incorporated into sex there is singly little else that can drive me more intensely towards orgasm. I think it must be tied to the standard sensation of chills, but for some people the chills are part of a much more expansive and pleasurable sensory sensitivity. I suspect, like you, that it's tied to serotonin, but also that for many there is a syneasthetic "over-wiring" component involved that's behind it branching out into the aural and sexual realms.

You may also find the soft contented voice narration and repetitive wood-shaping tasks/sounds involved in building a cabin with hand tools very calming in PBS's "Alone in the Wilderness" program.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Samadhi said:


> I'm happy to leave it here for the time being; i'll even mod any troll responses for you as this seems to be a legitimate question you're asking.
> 
> As to the answer, i've never experienced this sober - only on MDMA. I'm wondering if this might be something to do with your bowel motion pressing against your prostate, which as we know, can produce major feelings of euphoria/arousal?



Thank you very much, I appreciate this.  It certainly is a serious quI understand it's hard for folks to resist being silly with such a subject, and I don't blame anyone for cracking a joke or two, it really is quite funny!  As long as I'm not being ridiculed for my inquiry, it's all gravy.  



nekointheclouds said:


> I call this feeling relief



It's definitely not relief because the sensation occurs BEFORE I drop the kids off.



It's very possible that it's a prostate thing.  It sounds like one of the most likely culprits!  However, sparing the details, any time my girlfriend and I have attempted prostate stimulation, it's not a similar sensation and is actually rather uncomfortable and obviously invasive.  Perhaps if the stimulation of my prostate occurs without having to.....well....you know how....and the pressure comes from within my body without the invasive discomfort, perhaps it is a very euphoric sensory response!  


Here's some more info for ya:  As we've established, I get this feeling at random when I suddenly have to go #2, this much is understood so far.  However, another time I feel it is usually when I just arrive home from work, and I walk into my bedroom, almost like clock work I will get a euphoric, tingly sensation pour over my body that makes me think "I love my house so much" and then guess what happens shortly after.....I feel like I have to poop!  It's not an association thing, like my bedroom doesn't make me feel like I have to shit, it's a result of the sensation.  It's hard to explain, however it's beyond placebo.  For example, I'm about to go home from work for lunch in a bit, and when I walk into my room, I'm suddenly going to get that euphoria, I'll think to myself "Damn, I wish I could just stay here and not go back to work", and then within ~30 seconds after, I'll start to feel like I have to #2.  The feeling subsides very quickly though and I suddenly feel like I DON'T have to go #2 and the euphoria will dissipate as well.


Just as a little disclaimer, I'm quite experienced with not only drugs and the feeling that they produce, but also with my body, it's patterns, functions and language.  I know this forum is FLOODED with noobies screaming about this crazy high they got from Tylenol and Ibuprofen, only to eventually try real drugs and realize what it REALLY feels like when you're off baseline, when brain chemistry is altered, when something is ACTUALLY happening as opposed to when you're just plain feelin' naturally good and are experiencing placebo.  This sensation has been present my entire life in the exact way I describe it, and it's FAR beyond placebo.  As a matter of fact, when I first tried opiates, this is the feeling I compared the drugs to.  Then I tried MDMA and realized the crazy similarities in the feeling!  Also, like I said, after I abused a lot of MDMA, this feeling escaped me for many months.

I'm dying to know if there's some way I could trigger this on command.  Like some kind of alteration in my diet, certain vitamins to take, activities to do, etc..  It's definitely stronger sometimes than others, sometimes not present at all, sometimes surprisingly strong!

Thank you for all the mature replies thus far.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

> I experience this phenomena most intensely during haircuts, especially with the trimmers around the back of my neck (sometimes I have to ask them to stop). When I was a child I used to derive immense pleasure from having people draw on my back. I would try to get anyone to play the "guess what I'm drawing" game I could, and would sometimes just ask them to keep doing it when I didn't have to guess so I could lose myself in the sensations and go into a sleepy trance (often having to offer favors like my lunch's dessert in payment to impatient kids that weren't hip to my groove). Like you experience with your boss, I've noticed the psychological component of someone is doing something simple and repetitive for you that evokes the sensation synergizes with the experience in ineffable ways (same with the hair cut).



YES!!!!!!!!!!!  You're onto it!!!  The drawing on the back thing....ohh....my....GOD.  The best trigger of all is, like you said, having another person quietly, gently, carefully paying attention to you, doing something like cutting your hair, inspecting your skin, examining you, like a physical exam at the doctor.  If I could go to the doctor, and just have them not say a word, and just carefully inspect every inch of my body, I fail to think of a monetary figure I wouldn't pay for said experience.  It would have to be someone who knows what they're doing though!!  The important part is it can't be a mindless activity, it's gotta be driven with a purpose, someone has to have an intent and know what they're doing.  Like the guy ironing the T-shirt, he obviously has been doing that for years, probably owns a laundromat, is a professional!  Something about the expertise makes the feeling more intense.  Some people must think I'm fuck nuts!!!  



> You may love, or conversely, be driven mad by, some of the films of Jan Svankmejer. He fully exploits the aural-tactile synaesthetic component of the phenomena through techniques employed in many of his surrealist works. Most of his shorts are on Youtube.



I'm going to look into this!  Perhaps when I'm off work. 




I have so many reasons to think that my serotonin system is 'abnormal' in some way.  Without writing pages and pages, I'll simply say that all the characteristics that serotonin regulates in my body....are all not normal.  Even things like digestive function is out of whack, I've been in the hospital for GI issues several times.  I'm extremely anxiety and depression prone. I over think things like fucking mad.  I feel like I am, and always have been stuck in this psychedelic mindset that became apparent after I started researching psychs.  For lack of a far more descriptive statement, I'll just say that people's description of intense psychedelic experiences that I've read are extremely similar patterns my mind always takes and has my entire life LONG before I had any idea what a psych even was!  Those same patterns have always been noticeably different from my peers, and people who are close to me agree that I'm just not normal.  Also, I'm extremely sensitive to mushrooms, doses that my friends think are completely inactive will produce strong effects for me, I'm talking like 0.1g gets me tripping.  I took 3grams once and actually passed out standing up and had a complete ego death experience, from LESS than the 'average' dose.  I always get CEV's at all times, if I close my eyes right now I can be entertained by the unexpected kaleidoscope happening 24/7 behind my eyelids, again, another things that's been with me since forever.  I even get some moving/melting like visuals in my vision at times, things I just simply thought were just a normal part of being human, until I started using psychs and realized the visuals I would get from them were simply an exaggeration of this visual effect I've seen my whole life!  Lastly, things like this poop-phoria happen to me on a regular basis....so, in short, I feel like there's something different about my serotonin system.

Thoughts?


----------



## psood0nym

^Check out my edit of my last post. I've added some other things that you may have missed..

It's funny you mention paying someone to do these things. I used to tell the kids drawing on my back that when I was grown up and rich I'd have a butler whose job was to draw on my back and cut the tiniest shavings off my hair so it would be drawn out for hours. They just laughed, too young to think me weird or a pervert. 

I don't have any serotonin related maladies, no. 

[the following is drug discussion, so I'll hide it from the Second Opinion people who come here to escape that]

*NSFW*: 



However, I do have a fascinating reaction to the DXM (which has SSRI properities) and ondansetron (a selective 5HT-3 antagonist) drug combination. I posted about a couple years ago on BL after stumbling over it on accident, and then spent about a week deleting all my posts and PMing people who had quoted me asking them to delete their posts because I was frightened the combo would cause an epidemic of addiction. It evokes sensations along the lines of this phenomena, but, like at the level of the soul (for lack of a better term). I've done dilaudid/mephedrone combos, and plenty other wildly euphoric and addictive drugs and nothing touches it for raw reveling bliss. However, I've gotten four other people to try the combo in private and, though three experienced an interaction (an experience significantly different than DXM alone), none experienced what I did. The ondansetron dose must be quite high (12-16mg, to experience the full effect). I've also discussed this with a psychiatrist friend (well, in residency) and neither of us can guess why this combo should do anything just looking at pharma/psych literature. 

I'm also prone to beatific states, even sober. I don't know if that's related to serotonin, but I just mention it because I seem to be of the minority when it comes to frequency and intensity of ecstatic states. 



So, yeah. There might be an association with atypical serotonin systems and this phenomenon. Obviously that's just conjecture and tangential association, but as this is a peculiar topic without much known about it every little bit helps I guess.

EDIT: Looking through ASMR trigger videos now (never had heard of any of this before) I'm more convinced of the connection with the chalk board screech sound I was discussing earlier. Consider the similarities in both sound and tactile association between chalk board screeching and the dry highlighter on paper video, the camera lens squeaky clean video, etc (there must be a squeegee video somewhere). Even the eating salad video has something to do with it. Consider, for instance, the squeaky vibration through the teeth and jaw when biting through a cheese curd, then consider chewing aluminum foil and how that crosses the line into an uncomfortable sensation similarly to how chalk board marking goes from pleasurable to unnerving when it crosses over into screeching. I wonder if a comparative analysis of the timbers of these various sounds might reveal telling regularities, such that one could synthesize an ideal sound wave form for evoking a sensation that would be rated consistently most intense among "ASMR" volunteers. There's obviously more to it -- the associations with attentiveness, repetition, intimacy, the anatomical focus on the scalp and upper back as well as the teeth and jaw vibrations -- but a wave form comparison and ideal form production (maybe with EEG readings on volunteers) seems like an obvious way to show that there's something more objective to the whole thing (simple, modality-specific, cheap, and reproducible). I'm in no position to do anything like that, but just saying. I'd be surprised if something like this hasn't already been done in the psychology of auditory perception given the nearly universal aversion to the chalk board screech, but I doubt it's been investigated for pleasure in a minority "ASMR" population.


----------



## Samadhi

Sorry, but I laughed out loud at "dropped the kids off" :D

Also, thank you psood0nym for NSFWing your drug talk - it's really appreciated  (if you feel that this conversation will go down that path, perhaps take that part to PM if that's ok?

S_S - to NSFW your conversation, You add NSFW with [] wrapped around and at the end of your post, add /NSFW with [] wrapped around. 

As you were...


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

First off, I'd like to thank you because this is _exactly _the discussion I was looking for. 

Having said that, your chalk board analogy, I've never thought about it that way, fascinating!!  Now that you mention it, I often find myself getting extra effected by these kinds of noises.  For example, we're eating dinner, spaghetti on glass plates and metal forks, and I'll keep cringing at the screeching noises while everyone else is asking what is wrong with me and why I keep making that face, then I ask if that noise bothers them, they say "what noise?"  The super subtle screeching noises from the forks touching the plates while people are scooping up their food are enough for me to get that inevitable nails-on-chalk-board effect, while everyone else says they don't even notice it.  This too, has always been the case.  Damn, now I'm really fascinated...

That's also very fascinating about your combo you mentioned.  Warning, some brief drug discussion ensuing....now: 
*NSFW*: 



I've been given ondansetron via IV and also tablets during the GI issue times I spoke about above.  Funny enough, that stuff works really, really well for me when I was experiencing extreme GI discomfort.  I would be willing to give your combo a try however I have no idea how neurotoxic or dangerous it is.  I'm extremely cautious about that kind of thing.  Would you describe the effects of what you got?  When you say your friends tried it, and they got a very different experience, what were the effects they got?  What were the doses you guys took?




Thanks for the tip!    I don't plan to take the discussion down that road, I'd like to keep it on topic.  Definitely curious about your results from the combo though...moreso in light of the topic and not because it sounds yummy.


----------



## psood0nym

PM'd about the combo.

I'm clearly not as sensitive to this phenomenon as you are, but I'm sensitive enough to relate. I've thought about it before, mostly because I'm curious about how Jan Svankmejer's films work on the psych. They're very compelling to a small group of people, who tend to describe their reactions to the films in similar terms, and others don't get it. I suspect there's a reason for that. 

It's also interesting that, according to "AMSR" anecdotes, many note a reduction or extinction of the effects with age. This tends to be true with synaesthesia as well. This is consistent with increasing pruning of white matter connections in the brain as one ages. Relative “over-wiring “ between particular regions of the brain is correlated with synaesthetic symptoms. The aural-tactile sensitivity of ASMR strikes me as synaethesia like. It may even be a type of synaesthesia, or a component of it may be at least. There’s dozens of types of synaesthesia that have been named, though only a few properly studied. I think the reason synaesthesia is so diverse is because it (looks like) it owes neuroanatomically to something as general  as “excess wiring.” This excess wiring intensifies associations and can associate one or more sensory modalities, modalities to ideas, to graphemes (numbers and letters), to memories, to who knows what else and between what else. 

I experience intense nostalgia-like moods in association with randomly evoked novel memories. There appears to be as many different "moods" as there are memories. Most people only experience this with particularly evocative memories like Christmas memories making them feel the "Christmas spirit", but for me it's a far greater range of memories (esp. from memories of more than a few months ago that are newly recalled for the first time), and those involuntary novel memories arrive at a higher frequency than in the general population (from what I've read). I thought I had a tumor for a while, but I'm not dead yet, so... 

My AMSR effects share some phenomological properties with these moods, and that's why I suspect maybe it's all, in part at least, different expressions of synaesthesia. There is evidence for synesthesia in the general population, too. It’s only when the symptoms are especially intense or uniquely expressed in a large enough population that it becomes “a thing.” This is why synaesthetes were thought to be just very metaphorical thinkers decades ago. We all experience it to a degree, but some experience it to extreme or unique degrees that can be verified experimentally, and only recently using statistical imaging techniques (with extreme synesthetes ("Projectors") having statistically significant greater white matter densities than average synaesthetes ("Associators"), and those more than "normal" controls). Color-grapheme synaesthesia is the best known precisely because its saliency, commonality, and discreteness of expression makes it easiest to design experiments around. ASMR may just be a type that's too multifaceted or internalized to be easily fleshed out experimentally (it's also unique in the degree that it evokes pleasure/relaxation), and so meanwhile you will remain "just nuts".


----------



## euphoria

I've never had that feeling before going, but sometimes after. And I've definitely had it after going #1 or #2 while on drugs. lol


----------



## Renz Envy

Theories

1) A large amount of serotonin is located in the gut
2) The movement of gas could cause a relief of pressure resulting in pleasure
3) Blood rushing through the gut. 

It is a nervous, relaxing feeling.


----------



## canarylove

addictivepersona said:


> That's strange to me that you feel like that right before you have to poop.  For me, right before I have to poop, I feel a sudden flush feeling, and sometimes feel like I'm going to be sick or sometimes even that I'm going to have diarrhea right then and there, even though I can make it to the toilet and when I do, it's a solid bowel movement.  I've never heard of people feeling euphoria just before pooping.



same, at least you have something to look forward to on a shitty (no pun intended) day....


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

D n A said:


> I bet OP would really enjoy anal.



LOL, my open mind has considered this, however like I said earlier, my girlfriend and I have attempted prostate stimulation a handful of times, and it was a turn on, but not very pleasurable.  It was fairly invasive, not the worst thing in the world, however any more than a finger and I doubt I'd be cool with it.  Has absolutely nothing to do with being "gay", it's honestly uncomfortable and doesn't result in the same euphoria.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Fascinating thread! Also, great job on keeping things respectful OP. 

The only instance I can recall experiencing repeated euphoria such as this, is while watching people wrap things - ie: a gift being wrapped in paper. It's a weird phenomenon, but just watching someone wrap can instantly put me into a blissful state of euphoria and relaxation. It usually lasts a long while after the act, and generally peters out slowly. 

Does this sound similar to your pre-poop euphoria, OP?


----------



## Keaton

I haven't gone all day :/ this sucks.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Fascinating thread! Also, great job on keeping things respectful OP.
> 
> The only instance I can recall experiencing repeated euphoria such as this, is while watching people wrap things - ie: a gift being wrapped in paper. It's a weird phenomenon, but just watching someone wrap can instantly put me into a blissful state of euphoria and relaxation. It usually lasts a long while after the act, and generally peters out slowly.
> 
> Does this sound similar to your pre-poop euphoria, OP?



Yes!  What you are probably experiencing is some level of ASMR.  The sounds of gift-wrapping could certainly trigger it for me.  Like, if I layed down in bed or on a comfy chair, and listened to someone quietly wrap gifts, I would drift away floating on a cloud of endogenous MDMA.  

For most of my ASMR triggers, I have to pay attention to them for the full effect to occur.  The pre-poop-phoria sort of just happens on it's own, unexpectedly and without me needing to focus on it.  It's sort of just like someone dropped drugs into my drink, and as I'm sitting here I suddenly will get a cascade of euphoria radiating from my midsection, up my spine, down my legs and eventually to my brain.  Then, very shortly after, the feeling of "having to go #2" begins, while the euphoria pretty much continues until I let 'er rip.  However, I have tried to make it last very long and it does eventually wear out after a few solid minutes of it.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

A past post of mine that may be relevant:  http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/archive/index.php/t-553657.html


----------



## Max Power

Your username sounds like some dirty sex move. 

"I gave her the ol' Seattle Stranger, if you know what I mean."


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Max Power said:


> Your username sounds like some dirty sex move.
> 
> "I gave her the ol' Seattle Stranger, if you know what I mean."



Actually, that's the "Seattle Strangler" bondage move.  It involves needles and newspaper.


----------



## moonyham

Its the prostate being massaged/compressed against by your shit. I always get really horney and want to jerk off or fuck, and then i realise i actually just need to take a crap. Its wierd.. i find myself there with a major hardon and totally horney, then im like hmm... oh yeah, i needa shit!

I know what you mean though, taking a crap feels really really good. Cumming while needing to take one, which i do quite often, is really intense too.. its similar to anal stimulation while cumming which as alot of us know is very nice


----------



## Coraline

I think it might be related to a nerve that travels down from the brain stem. The nerve is called The vagal nerve. When it is stimulated it can slow the heart rate and send chemicals through out your body that will do different things. It is also connected to your sex organs. This can explain why you feel this was. Also a good way to slow your heart rate if it is too high is to hold your breath and bare down like you have to go. It will drop the beats per minute. But be careful. It can also stop your heart. I think this is what's happening.


----------



## titus1972

First off let me say Seattle_Stranger I know exactly what you are talking about. It has happened to me since I was a child and I called it "woo the pooh" (one laugh only allowed here) . Yuppers, when that feeling came on me, you know the one that tells you it's time for a bowel moment, well piggybacking on that signal was a euphoric opiate type feeling that blanketed me from head to toe. Not so much in a specific place but much more than that and it had a physical and mental component to it. In short it feels great. And when this would hit if I sat just so and focused on it I could stretch the experience out prolonging the feeling even repeating it later if I didn't have the movement. I found your video examples interesting and although they did not trigger my "fuzzie button" I can share with you what does it for me. For example it might happen when I am helping someone on the phone with something usually a  kind, soft-spoken conversation will do it.  But intimacy is the key some kind of emotional connection, nothing deep or sexual but intimate none the less. My "fuzzie Button" is not gender biased although it usually happens with women and that may be more my issue than anything else. Kind, soft-spoken close talking girls used to drive me wild. But in essence that feeling is rooted in the same place as "woo the pooh". SO where does that leave us ? I don't think it is a disorder of any kind but I do think it it is an imbalance of sorts. It is so off the beaten trail that I have never spoken of it to anyone. What prompted you to share?


----------



## psood0nym

Oh boy have I got the thing for you and the "woo the pooh" guy (taxonomically speaking, the formal definition of "pooh" is an adorable yellow bear who fiends for honey and hangs with a chronically depressed donkey with a tack in its ass).






It's called the Aneros, and if you keep it in it'll be like having to shit permanently! Your wildest dreams have come true! You're welcome for changing your life. I'm open to monetary symbols of gratification via PayPal.


----------



## akasnowflake

*experiencing the same*

Funny I came across this. Was looking for reasons why I get nauseous after a BM. I, who am female, get that same euphoric feeling before a BM and I too LOL hold it in and basically squish myself into the chair till it goes away and I can't hold it any more. Really weird talking about this so candidly. Having said that, I also get a detachment feeling during the said BM. Like I'm dreaming and I'm gonna wake up and have crapped the bed then after I'm done I feel nauseous and have even had chills after pooping. Thought I was the only one with the euphoric sensation. I do not do any drugs and am only on Amitriptyline. Nice to finally know I'm not the only one. I do not know why it happens but it does and has since I was a kid. I also liked the bit about back tickling cause I was and am the same. My hubby tickles my back almost every night!


----------



## fakeplastictrees4

WOW I've been looking for this very thing for years. I don't really get it from videos such as this, but when a doctor examines me I feel it, when I can see that someone is idly playing with something of mine (pencil, phone...whatever) I feel extremely good.


----------



## freehugs

Wow I feel you on so many of those things 
besides for the depression/anxiety. Imma look into this ASMR thing more
 And I get the poop gasms too.


----------



## Foreigner

A lot of bowel activity is regulated by serotonin, so it could be that. 

Anal-retentiveness is a behaviour associated with deriving pleasure from holding it in. There is surely a connection between that and the neuro-transmitter system.


----------



## Max Power

Foreigner said:


> Anal-retentiveness



no pun intended.


----------



## Foreigner

^ Haha, no pun intended! The saying came from the actual behaviour.


----------



## ro4eva

I've been experiencing this feeling you speak of ever since I've started methadone maintenance therapy.

Don't get me wrong, I'm constipated big time due to my body's opiate receptors being completely and consistently saturated by the methadone, however, thankfully I can still have a bowel movement at the very least once every 3 days (but that's rare - it's more like once every morning).  Sorry if that's too much information.

Anyways, I find that whenever I have a bowel movement, I experience a brief mild to moderate sense of well-being.

It's funny you created this thread (and I stumbled upon it) because I honestly thought there was something wrong with me regarding the fact that I catch a slight buzz whenever nature calls.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Max Power said:


> Your username sounds like some dirty sex move.
> 
> "I gave her the ol' Seattle Stranger, if you know what I mean."



:D Made my day.


----------



## shimazu

OP sounds full of shit 

Maybe after a dump it feels good but my only thought upon confirmation of a shipment about to leave the fudge factory is "do I have time to grab something to read?"


----------



## feelingbad

i have the same feeling and now its a constant do we know what does cause it im not constipated have you any answers or know where to look for answer 





Seattle_Stranger said:


> Mods, before you slam the delete button please know that I'm being completely serious and desperately trying to phrase this as maturely as possible.  I would hope to get just as mature responses.  I'm not a troll!!  Check my past-posts and threads for proof!
> 
> Having said that, I have searched and obviously got a lot of what I was *not *looking for.  So, here I am to ask the question that I've wondered my whole life.....why does my entire body and mind feel so euphoric when I feel like I'm soon to have a bowel movement?  It's a phenomenon that has apparently become known as "poop-phoria", or, the euphoric state you may enter before/during/after a bowel movement.
> 
> Lot's of people immediately give the most scientific response and say something like "it's because you know you just dropped a huge deuce!" and that's obviously not the answer I'm looking for.  Furthermore, it's not so much the state AFTER the fact, it's the extremely euphoric state BEFORE the actual bowel movement.  For example, sitting in my computer chair, and I suddenly start to feel an obvious soon-to-come bowel movement, and a cripplingly-wonderful full-body-and-mind euphoria just begins resonating from my abdominal area, not unlike the onset of MDMA or an approaching orgasm.   It's such an amazing feeling that I sometimes find myself sitting my in chair, purposely "holding it in" just to prolong the euphoria, because as soon as I let 'er go, the feeling goes away.  Afterwards, I feel baseline and normal.
> 
> One logical response I read was that when your body is preparing for a bowel movement, blood gets pulled toward your rectum and the result is a 'tingly' feeling everywhere else.  Perhaps this 'tingle' is more intense for some than others?  I know a lot of folks are going to think I'm absolutely ridiculous for posting this, but I have faith that someone else out there gets this too.  If anyone understands ASMR, this is an extremely similar sensation.  The body tingles are fantastic, but it's the actual psychological response that I feel that REALLY intrigues me.  It's seriously not unlike the rush/onset of a very strong psychoactive drug like MDMA.  It really is quite remarkable!!
> 
> Hopefully we have adults among us today and some useful information can be shared here!  Otherwise, I'm prepared for a flood of poop, ass and homo jokes to come pouring in.  8)



if anyone knows the answer please tell or give ideas mature ones only please


----------



## bronson

^  Have a read through the thread and you will find some of just that. For example...



Foreigner said:


> A lot of bowel activity is regulated by serotonin, so it could be that.
> 
> Anal-retentiveness is a behaviour associated with deriving pleasure from holding it in. There is surely a connection between that and the neuro-transmitter system.


----------



## pofacedhoe

i think you would really enjoy receptive anal sex


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

The rectum and anus share a lot of common innervation with the genitals -- motor, sensory, and autonomic included. I could be off base with this, but I think of it as analogous to referred pain, whereby, for example, traumatic injury to the esophagus can be felt as pain in the back between the upper scapulae, because they both share a common spinal level for innervation, and action potentials can easily propagate from one to the other.

Except, of course, in this case it's referred _pleasure_, not pain. 

I really don't know if I buy the explanation that pleasure from popping out a dookie has evolutionary adaptive value. I think it's something of a spandrel -- it was a lucky coincidence due to innervation from common spinal levels and peripheral nerves, and had nothing selecting against it.

While we're on the subject of pleasure and pain, I've noticed that if I have sex or masturbate while I've got a major itch going on somewhere on my skin that I've left unscratched, the sexual pleasure gets referred to that spot on my skin, and replaces the unpleasant sensation of an itch! This explains why having a little bit of psoriasis on my dick has been kind of a boon -- it extends the pleasure zone because it itches. I think there is a close physiological connection between itch and sexual pleasure, and makes me almost certain sexual pleasure is carried on afferent pain fibers. (I'll have to look that up.)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have never heard of nor experienced this.


----------



## teological

LOL. How do you think I found this post? I was in poop-phoria, on the comp not wanting to go to the toilet and decided to type in google "euphoria before a bowel movement" and this came up LOL ahahaha. OP, it is 100% real and I get it too. In fact while in the euphoric state I go ape-shit with positive thoughts and research. For like five minutes I just think of how good I can make life if I try rofl. 

It is not relief that is certain and it happens BEFORE--, it can be described as a motivating extreme mood lift that influences positive thoughts with a mixture of tingly type feelings, sort of like pins and needles all over the body with little rush like aspects that are pleasurable. Goes away very quickly after I have been to the toilet though.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

I attest that its real. It lasts for maybe two seconds.


----------



## ro4eva

MyDoorsAreOpen said:


> While we're on the subject of pleasure and pain, I've noticed that if I have sex or masturbate while I've got a major itch going on somewhere on my skin that I've left unscratched, the sexual pleasure gets referred to that spot on my skin, and replaces the unpleasant sensation of an itch! This explains why having a little bit of psoriasis on my dick has been kind of a boon -- it extends the pleasure zone because it itches. I think there is a close physiological connection between itch and sexual pleasure, and makes me almost certain sexual pleasure is carried on afferent pain fibers. (I'll have to look that up.)



So feelings of well-being as well as feeling like shit share the same information highway inside the nervous system?


----------



## amberskye09

man....ive wandered into a seriously fucked up thread. Youll be comparing shit samples next


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

ro4eva said:


> So feelings of well-being as well as feeling like shit share the same information highway inside the nervous system?



There's a fine line.


----------



## ro4eva

I find that whenever I gotta take a dump while in the middle of acute opiate withdrawal it (ever so briefly) relieves most notably the muscle aches and pains.  Yeah....


----------



## bronson

amberskye09 said:


> man....ive wandered into a seriously fucked up thread. Youll be comparing shit samples next



And when they do they need to keep in mind, it's not the size that matters, rather the amount of euphoria produced.


----------



## Polluted_Mind

It's the shit nugget rubbing up against your prostate. 

That's why you get enjoyment out of prairie-dogging it. (For anyone who does know, prairie-dogging is when the nugget sticks his head out of the hole, but then you push him back inside).

Sounds like you would probably loved getting analed.


----------



## whynaught

Polluted_Mind said:


> It's the shit nugget rubbing up against your prostate.
> 
> That's why you get enjoyment out of prairie-dogging it. (For anyone who does know, prairie-dogging is when the nugget sticks his head out of the hole, but then you push him back inside).
> 
> Sounds like you would probably loved getting analed.


and the vagus nerve for females? ?? ?


----------



## synergistic.affect

psood0nym said:


> I experience this phenomena most intensely during haircuts, especially with the trimmers around the back of my neck (sometimes I have to ask them to stop). When I was a child I used to derive immense pleasure from having people draw on my back. I would try to get anyone to play the "guess what I'm drawing" game I could, and would sometimes just ask them to keep doing it when I didn't have to guess so I could lose myself in the sensations and go into a sleepy trance (often having to offer favors like my lunch's dessert in payment to impatient kids that weren't hip to my groove). Like you experience with your boss, I've noticed the psychological component of knowing someone is doing something simple and repetitive for you that at the same time evokes the sensation synergizes with the experience in ineffable ways (same with the hair cut).
> "Alone in the Wilderness" program.



As a child i had experienced the feeling that everyone seems to be talking about, but with age and drugs it seems to have faded a bit.  I used to get all warm and fuzzy before a BM but only for a few minutes, but its a nice feeling. and it does seem connected to the feelings of happiness i used to get during a hair cut. I used to get goose bumps all over my body with tingling sensatons.  But now when i go, its kind of uncomfortable.  As a child i had no responsibility to keep conversation flowing, etc. and so i was able to slip into my own "me" centered world, similar to the one i used to slip into when i was quite young and forced to go to church.  I would turn inward and in doing so, i'd open myself up to these sensations.  

Now i think i have so many executive processes going on that cut me off from that special place.  I can relate to the lightly drawing on one's back with a finger,  or better yet, having someone hanging right over you but not quite touching you. so close, whether to reach something past you or to deliberately create this effect by moving one's hands around while a fraction of an inch above someone else's body, for me this still can create that sensation.  In light of this thread, i'm going to make a point of trying to be more in tune with myself and take back those special moments.

I would like to thank the OP for having the courage to start this thread.  It has become a fruitful discussion in which people have been able to share a subjective facet of thier beings, and in doing so has also enabled us to connect in a new way under the umbrella of the human condition.  These types of things are not often talked about, even though so many of us experience them as part of our internal lives every day.  How many more parts of the subjective human experience do we share but have never aknowledged, never shared, that we think is "just me"?  It is a delicate medium to work in, but perhaps we're at that that point in our social evolution where it is time to explore these subtleties.  Someone had said that this type of phenomenon has been known to dissipate with age/time, but i don't feel that this has to be this way.  I have a feeling we can cultivate a subtle joymore delicate consciousness where the artificial stresses of life do not quell the subtle joy of being human.


----------



## nuttynutskin

I usually feel like crap and bloated before I have to take a shit (no pun intended). Only time I really feel good about it is when I'm dropping a good sized one but it's the kind that's soft enough so it doesn't grind your rectum to pieces. I also get pissed off if I don't shit at least once a day.


----------



## Jimyt

Seattle_Stranger said:


> Mods, before you slam the delete button please know that I'm being completely serious and desperately trying to phrase this as maturely as possible.  I would hope to get just as mature responses.  I'm not a troll!!  Check my past-posts and threads for proof!
> 
> Having said that, I have searched and obviously got a lot of what I was *not *looking for.  So, here I am to ask the question that I've wondered my whole life.....why does my entire body and mind feel so euphoric when I feel like I'm soon to have a bowel movement?  It's a phenomenon that has apparently become known as "poop-phoria", or, the euphoric state you may enter before/during/after a bowel movement.
> 
> Lot's of people immediately give the most scientific response and say something like "it's because you know you just dropped a huge deuce!" and that's obviously not the answer I'm looking for.  Furthermore, it's not so much the state AFTER the fact, it's the extremely euphoric state BEFORE the actual bowel movement.  For example, sitting in my computer chair, and I suddenly start to feel an obvious soon-to-come bowel movement, and a cripplingly-wonderful full-body-and-mind euphoria just begins resonating from my abdominal area, not unlike the onset of MDMA or an approaching orgasm.   It's such an amazing feeling that I sometimes find myself sitting my in chair, purposely "holding it in" just to prolong the euphoria, because as soon as I let 'er go, the feeling goes away.  Afterwards, I feel baseline and normal.
> 
> One logical response I read was that when your body is preparing for a bowel movement, blood gets pulled toward your rectum and the result is a 'tingly' feeling everywhere else.  Perhaps this 'tingle' is more intense for some than others?  I know a lot of folks are going to think I'm absolutely ridiculous for posting this, but I have faith that someone else out there gets this too.  If anyone understands ASMR, this is an extremely similar sensation.  The body tingles are fantastic, but it's the actual psychological response that I feel that REALLY intrigues me.  It's seriously not unlike the rush/onset of a very strong psychoactive drug like MDMA.  It really is quite remarkable!!
> 
> Hopefully we have adults among us today and some useful information can be shared here!  Otherwise, I'm prepared for a flood of poop, ass and homo jokes to come pouring in.  8)



I also have this euphoric experience that the OP describes.  I was actually surprised how similar the OP's traits are to my own.  I'm absolutely anxiety/depression prone and have tampered into psychs, finding how strong my reaction is to them.  I've experienced poop-phoria as long as I can remember.  It always happens when I'm at home, relaxing in my computer chair prior to the BM and sometimes when I'm out in public or at work and a BM comes along, but it's more rare.  It's like my creativity fires up during the sensation and I'll create multitudes of stories in my head, almost bringing me to a different plane of existence like I'm in the worlds I'm creating in my head.  Being a striving fantasy novelist, I've developed many of my plot-lines while in poop-phoria, planning out a trilogy plus many stand alone plots thanks to this sensation.  Only downside is once I complete the BM, the desire to physically act upon my stories goes down the drain.  (pun intended)  I believed I was the only one to experience this kind of sensation until I decided to look into it.  I actually didn't start questioning why I felt it until a few weeks ago, it always processed as a typical reaction prior to BMs.  It's relieving to know that I'm not the only one out there that gets that amazing feeling of euphoria, was starting to think I was a bit crazy.


----------



## Foreigner

OP, I don't know the exact reason, but I do know that serotonin receptors aren't just in the brain, they're also in your gut, around your heart, etc. There's even grey matter there. So maybe the approaching bowel movement causes some kind of endorphin release. I don't think it has to do with the prostate specifically because women have this phenomenon too.

What you're talking about is not a new concept. Some babies hold in their feces because it feels good, and this is where the term "anal retentive" came from.


----------



## ro4eva

Haha... Poophoria.


----------



## issaquah_stranger

I just made an account to let you know that I have similar experiences and I'm still searching for answers myself.

Mine is a little bit different from yours though, but before a bowel movement I don't get any physical sensations, but my mood improves dramatically. I'll get very happy (sometimes before I can even feel a bowel movement coming along) and motivated. I'll suddenly get the urge to do all the things that I normally should for example, clean my room, clean my car, study, go out for a hike, various projects I've brainstormed. But then as soon as I relieve myself it's all gone. My happiness is reset to average, all motivation for doing those things suddenly drops and I go back to lounging around watching TV or playing video games. My best guess is that while the poop is inside it pushes on my prostate or something and releases serotonin, but I have tried anal play several times and I get nothing out of it....


P.S. regarding ASMR: I love it when the barber breaks out the buzzer and gently scratches the back of my hairline with the metal teeth, and also when someone takes over and helps me do something even if I don't need the help similar to what another user said about his boss.


----------



## Mika☆

Hey. I'm new here too. I experience the same thing. I don't take any drugs and I'm a girl. I just took a crap a while ago and I felt what you guys call poophoria. I was pretty curious and looked it up on google. This was the first thing that popped up. I couldn't really find the right answers  I usually feel poophoria before or while I'm taking the crap but once it comes out it goes away. So yea... just wonderin why this happens lol


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Oh man this thread.8(...this will be the thread I look at when I'm feeling down...


----------



## ro4eva

I had a serious case of mud butt the other day.  It felt marvelous to drop off the kids at the pool.


----------



## bloodshed344

Seattle_Stranger said:


> Mods, before you slam the delete button please know that I'm being completely serious and desperately trying to phrase this as maturely as possible.  I would hope to get just as mature responses.  I'm not a troll!!  Check my past-posts and threads for proof!
> 
> Having said that, I have searched and obviously got a lot of what I was *not *looking for.  So, here I am to ask the question that I've wondered my whole life.....why does my entire body and mind feel so euphoric when I feel like I'm soon to have a bowel movement?  It's a phenomenon that has apparently become known as "poop-phoria", or, the euphoric state you may enter before/during/after a bowel movement.
> 
> Lot's of people immediately give the most scientific response and say something like "it's because you know you just dropped a huge deuce!" and that's obviously not the answer I'm looking for.  Furthermore, it's not so much the state AFTER the fact, it's the extremely euphoric state BEFORE the actual bowel movement.  For example, sitting in my computer chair, and I suddenly start to feel an obvious soon-to-come bowel movement, and a cripplingly-wonderful full-body-and-mind euphoria just begins resonating from my abdominal area, not unlike the onset of MDMA or an approaching orgasm.   It's such an amazing feeling that I sometimes find myself sitting my in chair, purposely "holding it in" just to prolong the euphoria, because as soon as I let 'er go, the feeling goes away.  Afterwards, I feel baseline and normal.
> 
> One logical response I read was that when your body is preparing for a bowel movement, blood gets pulled toward your rectum and the result is a 'tingly' feeling everywhere else.  Perhaps this 'tingle' is more intense for some than others?  I know a lot of folks are going to think I'm absolutely ridiculous for posting this, but I have faith that someone else out there gets this too.  If anyone understands ASMR, this is an extremely similar sensation.  The body tingles are fantastic, but it's the actual psychological response that I feel that REALLY intrigues me.  It's seriously not unlike the rush/onset of a very strong psychoactive drug like MDMA.  It really is quite remarkable!!
> 
> Hopefully we have adults among us today and some useful information can be shared here!  Otherwise, I'm prepared for a flood of poop, ass and homo jokes to come pouring in.  8)


I think this has to do with enjoying the feeling of something in your rectum.  No, really.  I think you should try prostate massage or something.



			
				Mika☆;11605186 said:
			
		

> Hey. I'm new here too. I experience the same thing. I don't take any drugs and I'm a girl. I just took a crap a while ago and I felt what you guys call poophoria. I was pretty curious and looked it up on google. This was the first thing that popped up. I couldn't really find the right answers  I usually feel poophoria before or while I'm taking the crap but once it comes out it goes away. So yea... just wonderin why this happens lol



Try anal sex?


----------



## ro4eva

Mika☆;11605186 said:
			
		

> Hey. I'm new here too. I experience the same thing. I don't take any drugs and I'm a girl. I just took a crap a while ago and I felt what you guys call poophoria. I was pretty curious and looked it up on google. This was the first thing that popped up. I couldn't really find the right answers  I usually feel poophoria before or while I'm taking the crap but once it comes out it goes away. So yea... just wonderin why this happens lol



I can't say for sure but perhaps the process of taking a dump causes the body to briefly increase the release of some type of 'feel good' chemical in that area, such as endorphins, serotonin, dopamine, etc.


----------



## bloodshed344

I think it's because stimulation of that area happens to be pleasurable in some people.


----------



## Serotonin101

I remember reading that in test animals, dopamine was released when eating, drinking (water), during sex, urinating, and other bodily functions. Supposedly this is a survival thing to encourage the animal to partake in this activity from birth and continue doing so (reward pathways).


----------



## ro4eva

"Go ahead, take a massive shit.  You'll enjoy it!"


----------



## psood0nym

I've been surprised to be experiencing something similar to the OP over the past week or so, but it's definitely a lower grade version of the phenomenon (I also posted earlier about the ASMR/synesthesia stuff, so I suspect I have a similar kind of physiology).  I had never experienced it before, but lately I've cut way back on alcohol consumption after about a decade of fairly frequent use and I have also been using the occasional stimulant so maybe these two factors together are enough to make me experience the same thing. Stimulant use is already correlated with the pleasurable chill sensations in average people -- though not in the context of bowel movements AFAIK -- and I suppose having a lot less of a powerful central nervous system depressant in my body for about week and a half now might be contributing to greater body sensitivity, too.  



Serotonin101 said:


> I remember reading that in test animals, dopamine was released when eating, drinking (water), during sex, urinating, and other bodily functions. Supposedly this is a survival thing to encourage the animal to partake in this activity from birth and continue doing so (reward pathways).


I suppose there is a survival function to anal retention for some animals. Predators could more easily track any animal that just lets it drop as they walk. I just figured they instinctively felt afraid to defecate where it was dangerous to, though, not that they felt any pleasure in retaining feces, which is what you seem (?) to be alluding to. 



			
				Foreigner said:
			
		

> What you're talking about is not a new concept. Some babies hold in their feces because it feels good, and this is where the term "anal retentive" came from


I thought the term came from Freud and wasn't related to pleasure (at least not in any sense like the OP's). Do you remember where you read that?


----------



## AWEtismic Soul

I experience this phenomenon quite frequently. I, too, have noticed that it occurs when my stools are firm and solidly formed. In my opinion, this is an extremely intimate feeling but not in any way a sexual one. In comparing it to the sensation of rear entry, I can say that, in my case, there are no similarities whatsoever. Sexual arousal is usually accompanied by a desire to be with a partner and to share that intimacy with him. This "poophoria" is nothing like that. It is like an action potential, building to a certain degree before pushing. For me, it is such an intensely intimate feeling that I *must* be by myself to enjoy it. It's so _incredibly_ intimate, in fact, that I don't want ANYONE around...I especially couldn't stand for anybody to be looking at me...not that they would know. I can't even stand for my dog to be looking at me. It's _that_ private of a feeling. I NEED to be alone — I'm not sure why. When it hits, I like to lie down on my bed on my stomach, which helps me to hold it in as long as I possibly can, and revel in the sensations of extreme pleasure and amazing power. If I can bear down enough to keep it inside—prevent it from turdling out too far— I can maintain that feeling for several minutes. Eventually, it either breaches the perimeter (forces its way out beyond my control), which means it's time to run to the bathroom or else change my undies, or it retreats back up inside and the need to poo dissipates  for a while. Before this sensation occurs I, too, experience feelings of enlightenment and well-being. It's such an incredible experience I, also, would love to find a means of triggering it at will. I haven't had one at all today but I can feel it trying to get there. I probably just haven't eaten enough. I know they have stool softeners, I wonder what is available to treat loose stools. Maybe that combined with fiber, or maybe even fiber alone would assure firmer and more frequent stools.


----------



## Serotonin101

I noticed this phenomena occurring in the dogs I work with at a kennel. Some dogs pop erections while excreting feces. Possibly similar to the OPs experience maybe?


----------



## John Michael Kane

AWEtismic Soul said:


> When it hits, I like to lie down on my bed on my stomach


Wow! Reading your post was surreal. I get poophoria, and I've found laying on a soft carpet belly down enhances/prolongs the feeling most effectively. I half close my eyes, resting my cheek on the fuzzy carpet (the cheek of my face lol) and contemplate how well everything in my life is going. I just get incredibly optimistic for the few minutes before the BM.  I must say finding this thread has given me a similar feeling of optimism. Maybe the human race isn't as doomed as I thought, if such things can be maturely discussed.


----------



## Klue

Lots of people discover Bluelight Googling it seems :D


----------



## AuditoryDiscord

I am actually quite baffled to read this, as I'm pretty sure I know exactly what your talking about! As far as the poop-phoria type thing, I have always wondered why it seemed to feel good to like, stand in a quiet place (usually alone, and in a comfortable environment) and hold in bowel movements. Always wondered about that. But I also completely understand what you mean about the sensation of a particular sound or situation mysteriously putting you in this euphoric state. Ive definitely experienced that! Only, its rare, and I certainly cant seem to bring it on by command or anything. But wow, that is really interesting to hear it explained like that, and how it relates to the 'poop-phoria'! haha


----------



## Aciddison

Stuff is crazy right here! I had the same feeling as a kid. And that euphoria would always lead me to be more creative and want to start working abnormally more than I actually would. It would go away pretty fast however so I always kept it in as a kid. 

This is the crazy part because I was maybe 4 or 6 or something and my mom found out this was happening so she took me to a doctor who stuck her entire fist up my butt. The doctor was really hot too even though I was 5 or whatever I still was like wow she is sexy. My mom was right there and I vaguely remember saying this feels good and my mom ended the whole thing. I'm pretty sure they were fucking with my prostate which I believe maybe became more sensitive after training it for years. Now that I actually eat my veggies I don't have big poops and if I do I would rather have that shit outta me. But I'm saying that I actually got raped because of this feeling and more understanding about it defiantly needs to happen.

But occasionally I still get ASMIR type effects from pooping and other stuff.


----------



## ebola?

ebola


----------



## gerry978

The morning dump is definitely the best for me.  I look forward to that first cup of coffee followed by the increasing sensation to shit.....holding it in as long as I can and enjoying the immense pleasure.  Sort of reminds me of the feeling of edging - not allowing myself to cum when it feels like I'm going to explode.  Then the final release.....exploding...followed by an incredible lightness....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

..I need a cigarette...


----------



## Akerman

I'm going to be honest and admit that I haven't read the whole of this thread, yet.  I just wanted to say that I have the exact same thing with an odd, intense pleasure caused by needing to poop.  Oddly enough, it manifests predominantly in my right (dominant) hand.  Like an orgasm in my hand.  Always thought it was a bit odd, but figured I would know by now if it indicated something negative.  

And I am a chick, so not a prostate thing


----------



## erk4571

Just wanna say: Stranger, I know exactly what you mean, have noticed it since I was a child of no more than two or three (I would bring my G.I. Joes into the bathroom with me to play with), and I actually found this post because I was looking into the phenomenon myself. But I have a few little twists. I get the euphoria but it manifests itself into the form of inspiration (as far as creativity: music, lyrics, creative ideas of all kinds) so I tend to bring a notebook or tablet in the bathroom with me. Here's another twist: after it's over I almost feel kind of 'down' like mild depression, I think because after it's over, I'm almost like "Damn...now what?" And after that, I completely don't feel like writing whatever it was I was writing or taking whatever idea I was developing any further. I lose all interest--at least, until just a short time later, when I'm back to 'baseline' as they call it (actually a pretty good way to describe it). And I, too, liken it to drugs, except with me it's like the mild rush of euphoria in taking a small amount of adderall (or cocaine--a MINISCULE amount, because they affect the same hormone in the brain: dopamine), like a single 20mg pill, and the ensuing and equal opposite comedown you get with drugs that trigger a dopamine rush (see also: COCAINE. this is a big one with that). I feel this polarity, but on a much smaller scale, of course. I'm not saying having to use the bathroom is anything like doing a line or taking a blast of crack, just like it'd be hard to compare it to 'E' also. But, I do know what you mean. This ends the strangest and most personal discussion I've ever had with complete strangers on the internet, thank you.


----------



## solano

This is an old thread, but recently there is this information: http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/02/18/poo-phoria-passing-a-stool_n_4808627.html

Possibly what the OP is experiencing is a Pavlovian anticipatory associative response to impending vagus nerve induced euphoria. One poster indicated she was a female and so "this is not a prostate thing." In fact, there are nerves analogous to those of the prostate in females under the anterior wall of the vagina, which we hear variously called "G-Spot" and "urethral sponge." I wouldn't write off any of the nerves involved in orgasm. Any or all may be involved.

There are the nerve clusters in the rectum and the anal and colonic sphincters, all of which, because of direct or sympathetic involvement (from physical pressure or agitation during sexual activity and/or orgasmic contractions) can contribute to euphoria during defecation and that could easily invokel association in the mind of an individual, even if there isn't direct stimulation in every case. 

The mind/body processes involved in orgasm (as with many aspects of the human experience) are far more complex than we like to admit in science. We prefer to talk about what we know, rather than what we don't know. 

I'm posting here because I personally experience these feelings--not every time, but often. I think in my case, the association is easy for me to understand because of direct experience with anal orgasms from sexual activity (heterosexual in my case). I've discovered I'm highly orgasmic, much moreso than I would have ever dreamed from vanilla sex. I've had girlfriends who were multi-orgasmic, but even they didn't hold a candle. My wife enjoys giving me these orgasms as much as I used to enjoyed theirs. It's kind of a big deal to me, and yet I really don't talk about it because people generally don't understand and wouldn't believe. So I totally get where the OP is coming from. 

I'm pretty sure it's not an endocrine malfunction. There's a real physiological mechanism for this feeling. In fact, I would suggest that anybody who experiences this might want to experiment with intentional methods of stimulation. They may be capable of much more than they know.


----------



## Nashville

I had to register to this site just so I could respond to this. I was actually googling and browsing the web because I experience the same thing and was just curious what I would find if I searched. So first off, I am a woman. I am also pretty open about my body and things I experience. So it comes natural to have these kind of conversations to me but I've yet to talk to anyone else about this because I've never found anyone that's experienced it either. So I wanted you to know that I do to. I get a really euphoria feeling Before I need to "go". It doesn't last throughout my movement just right before and through the beginning. I have always had a healthy system so when I need to go its always quick and it's usually something I can't hold for long. And yes, it's almost like the feeling of a high from a good snort of a pain pill or something. It's quick but I feel a rush of complete happiness (on top of the urgency to release) as if I could do anything and nothing could be as perfect as this moment I'm in right now. I'm not kidding at all, I've always found it kinda humureous and never really thought too much of it. But as a woman I wanted you to know I experience exactly what you are experiencing. And let's note I do not enjoy anal stimulation either so this is quite the phenomenon to me. I'm also surprised at how little others aren't going through it. I gotta tell you it's quite exciting when it happens and wish I could have that feeling without the actually movement. But I'll take it none the less. Thanks for sharing your experience, I don't feel so alone anymore in this. If you have found any new information on it I'd love to hear it.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## SB1981

What the hell is euphoric right before you drop a bomb? I only experience slight cramps and pressure? Shitty, really!


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

I absolutely love how many people have signed up on Bluelight JUST to post in this thread :D

It's pretty reliable for me.  Every time, especially euphoric at work because it's almost like stepping away from my desk and getting high in the bathroom all while being paid   I've found myself trying to prolong the feelings for a while, but eventually nature wins.

Interesting contributions from women, thank you!  It really does sound like it's directly related to the ASMR phenomenon, which also only affects a small group of the population, and confuses the HELL out of the rest.  I find both feelings to be almost identical, simply manifesting in different ways.  It actually feels like what would be the same exact drug, just administered in different ROA's (ie. oral vs rectal)


----------



## SwampFox56

ParappaTheRapper said:


> I reflect on understanding pregnant women and homosexuals on such a deeper level.



Try sticking an ENITRE oral syringe up your ass because you're naive to how plugging works. Then you can really connect on a deeper level...


----------



## red22

Not sure if its been addressed but perhaps the following TED talk answers this question Heribert Watzke: The brain in your gut. 'Bout to watch it now.


----------



## JackiePeyton

How about just because it feels good. For real, it is like my kids
why why why
It just is


----------



## hewhospeakstruth

YOu fire the Vargus Nerve which causes a drop in BP and momentary spasm in the heart rate and an increase in dopamine.  Some people can become addicted to this which is called defecation syncope


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Welcome to Bluelight!!  Please tell me this thread convinced you to sign up 

Some interesting information there.  It definitely feels like dopamine is involved in the way it rushes in and flushes out anxiety temporarily.  I wonder how this all plays into the whole homosexual thing.  I am straight as an arrow, zero desire or even curiosity in that area and madly in love with my woman of 8 years, so it's definitely not only gay dudes who get this sensation.

The other day, I was having a stressful and anxious day at work, and when this feeling arrived it was literally like getting a shot of an anti-anxiety medication for a few minutes.  I went from stressed the fuck out to euphoric in seconds flat, and then drifted back to normalcy.

So, let's say it is indeed a release of dopamine that is occurring when this happens, and also when I get ASMR.  Do you think this could technically make me depleted or down-regulate receptors if I try triggering it often?  Wouldn't that be something...

"Man you look strung out dude...long weekend?"
"Yeah man, held in my poop for like 20 minutes every day this week while listening to a binaural haircut, I'm comin' down hard bro.."

I'm going to need xanax to deal with this *shit*.


----------



## bobjayne

As an opioid addict the last 12yrs I'm well acquainted with phenomenon...and gat damn does it feel great. During AND after. Dat relief after pinching out a loaf thats a foot long and near 3" long at the base.

It _almost_ feels like a reasonable sized shot of gear.


----------



## rocketman3000

Hi All

I'm new here (just joined today). The feeling described is due to stimulation of the Vagus Nerve. It's the only major nerve which has a route from the pelvic area directly to the brain without running up the spinal column. When poohing the pressure caused over stimulates the nerve causing a drop in blood pressure resulting in a euphoric effect. People have been known to pass out from it whilst doing a particularly large pooh


----------



## lilywolf

I know it was a while ago when this was posted but i am new to BL and stumbled onto this.  I am female and know exactly what you are talking about!!  I finally got the courage to ask my mom and sister if they have this about 3 weeks ago.  After laughing hysterically for a bit, they said yes but afterwards.  I said no, no, no.  This is always before and it sneaks up on me.  Suddenly I feel so incredibly good, high even. In no time,  I know what is coming.  Always hate to see that wonderful feeling end!  But there is always tomorrow!! I've been looking for an explanation for several weeks.  I feel like maybe the serotonin in the gut may have a part.  I also love the feeling of a haircut at the nape of my neck, so maybe it all ties together somehow.  It was an interesting conversation starter for sure!


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Welcome all!

ANY person who knows what I'm talking about and gets this particular feeling, please look into ASMR and report back.  We may never hear from you again once you realize what your body is capable of.  In short, if you are privy to ASMR, the two feelings are almost identical.


----------



## bit_pattern

I usually feel more euphoric _after_ my bowels have moved - Haven't read the whole thing but I'm sure I'm not the first person in the thread to point this out


----------



## bit_pattern

Seattle_Stranger said:


> Welcome to Bluelight!!  Please tell me this thread convinced you to sign up



Oh gee, I lol'd at that


----------



## socko

You've gotta love these long poop threads. I think there's another one in "Healthy Living" subforum if anybody is interested.


----------



## Fuzzy-pre-poop

Just signed up after googling this phenomenon and being directed to this thread.
I get the exact same feeling before a poop.
It's weird because I have been getting this feeling for as long as I can remember (I'm 32 M)only it never, up until this afternoon, crossed my mind as to what it was. I think because no sooner has the sensation begun then it is over and I've forgotten all about it. But for some reason, today, I decided to google it to see what it was all about.

It happened today, I was out in the garage looking for my drill and it came over me, like a wave, my whole body tingled with a fuzzy contentment. I halted my search for the drill, took a step back, crossed my arms and spoke out loud to myself about how much I love my garage. I then then started talking about how I was going to resurface the floor and sort the crumbling walls. I was buzzing and couldn't think of anywhere I'd rather have been, until my gf came in to see what was taking me so long. She must have wondered what I was doing standing there with my arms crossed looking lovingly at the rafters in my garage. 
I made up an excuse that I thought I'd seen some cracking in the ceiling yadda yadda and that I'd be in in a minute. 
By this point I was starting to touch cloth so had to make a dart back into the house for the release. One satisfying squeeze and it was all over.
Now I'm sitting on the sofa and I don't really love my garage anymore and have no real desire to resurface the floor.

Bring on my next poop : )


----------



## Max Power

Legendary thread.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I groan when I shit, It makes it more pleasurable.

There are type types of shit. 1st, the shit all comes out and you see nothing on the toilet paper. 2nd breaks apart before you're finished and the last bit won't quite come out so you end up smearing shit when you wipe and by the time you get all the shit off you are bleeding.

I've often wondered whether I should just put on a latex glove and stick my fingers up my asshole to dig that last little bit out as I get the 2nd type of shit when I'm constipated from methadone. I think they call it 'digital evacuation of the bowels'.

Now toilet paper seems like such a SHIT invention! By the time you're clean you have hundreds of these little squashed pieces of toilet paper on your asshole. It seems disgusting as they fall out throughout the day and you may as well just use toilet wet wipes after using something like cut up bits of cotton t shirts which you throw into a bag and then into the bin when finished. I think it's weird that we as a western society all seem to use toilet paper for the most part when there are better alternatives. They should start plumbing bidets into every bathroom or add bidet modifications onto toilets. I would if I could afford it.

I wonder how well the squatty potty works. They say the posture you take when sitting on the toilet is unnatural since we're designed to squat when we shit. I made an improvised one out of wood and it seems to work for constipation but that could just be the Movicol.


----------



## jdw

Just signed up for this thread!  I'm female, and have gotten the exact experience described by the OP all my life.  
I have recently been interested in ASMR.  I had never noticed it in myself, but started watching some videos after hearing an NPR piece about it.  Finally got some of the head tingles for the first time the other day, from whispering audio after having fallen half-asleep. But it was pretty mild. Then today the pre-poop thing happened, which made me realize they are very similar!  Which is what made me google it.  Except the poo-phoria for me is full-body, mostly back and head, waves of tingles and intense good feelings.  Sometimes overwhelming--if it is happening intensely I don't want to move. I am very goosebump-sensitive, but this is a different experience. It does not always happen, maybe once or twice a month.   I also get a mild feeling of well-being and satisfaction afterwards, but that is different, that's more of a relief/clean feeling.  I have never taken drugs so I can't compare.

I also get a non-tingly "high" from coffee.  The feeling that the world is pretty awesome and positive and I want to talk to people. Since caffeine often stimulates bowel movements, the feelings sometimes combine. 

Interestingly, I have two small children, and once one of them asked why pooping was so relaxing.  The smaller one has recently potty-trained, and I notice him sometimes stop what he is doing, curl up and put his head down, kind of trance-like, and when I check with him, he admits he has to go.  I suspect he is experiencing the same thing and trying to prolong the feeling, resulting in some rather horrific laundry.


----------



## rakketakke

maxalfie said:


> I can honestly say I have never heard of anything like this before.
> A lot of people feel good after having a bowel movement but certainly nothing that could be compared to the feelings that MDMA produce.
> Have you ever asked your Doctor if he has any idea of what would produce such a reaction in your body?
> It would be very interesting to find out the reason that this happens to you.



Sometimes I have to put my head inbetween my legs due to sedation and start clenching my jaws/grinding my teeth. Albeit at lower intensity than MDMA, definetly the same.

Other then that: That deuce is hurting your poor intestines and thus serotonin release.


----------



## Agent_99

OMG!!!! YES!!!! I know exactly what you're talking about, and you described my own experience so exactly, and especially the part about resisting "going" in order to prolong the sensation. I am so amazed that other people have had this sensation too! It feels like for those few moments, your brain is super-charged with creativity and ideas. Then, as soon as you go, it all goes out the window, or down the drain shall we say. I wonder what this is, and I am a woman, so no prostate involvement going on. Thanks for posting this though, I think it is very intriguing, as it's something I've experienced all my life.


----------



## Erikmen

That´s too much of dopamine / endorphin discharge. 
The comedown is devastating ime.


----------



## -=SS=-

I can't say I've had euphoric sensations, though I often get a sense of bewilderment when I look down and my turd has magically vanished up the back of the toilet plumbing. Who knew such magic was possible.


----------



## Christophe

I'm male and I experience the exact same thing as the OP and others in the thread have indicated. I would just like to share a possibility of how the sensation arose in the first place. One of my first memories of the feeling was when I was playing with new action figures while having to use the bathroom. I had wanted that specific toy so I was having an incredibly fun time playing with them to the point I got like a butterfly feeling in my stomach. I have always personally believed that after haveing that process repeated by several different pleasurable activities before using the bathroom that my mind somehow linked the two feelings psychologically. For a specific explination of my personal feelings currently before using the restroom, I would say that it definately still feels like intense butterflies in my stomach, and a feeling that absolutely everything is more fun or interesting than I experienced in the past. I took vicodin after a dental surgery a while ago and the sensation of everything being for fun for both is practically the same to me. As with many other people, I am also triggered quite heavily by ASMR and I admit the feelings seem to be similar so it may not be because of the reason I explained previously. I'm not a great writer either, so sorry if my sentences or grammar offend you.


----------



## PotatoMan

Prostate stimulation.

Funnily enough I learned of this last night

I get this when I fart. I usually can't stop smiling n get giddy


----------



## hooty5150

Seattle_Stranger said:


> 100+ views and just 1 response so far, pretty much as I expected!
> 
> It's actually somewhat embarrassing when it happens for example at work, if my boss comes over to my desk and wants to show me something, so he sits down with me, takes control of my computer and starts just doing something, doesn't even matter what, but something about the whole situation sends a cascade of euphoria over my body and almost puts me to sleep! I start going into a trancy state, melting into my chair, all the while attempting to hold composure. Imagine it like someone dropped molly into your morning coffee, and it starts kicking in as your boss is sitting at your desk explaining something, and you're desperately trying to keep your cool where you would really just love to close your eyes, lean back and bask in it....literally almost a one to one experience I would think.



OP, I think the reason you were flagged was because your writing style reads like fetish porn.  The statement above could have simply read, "I experience a similar euphoria when my boss comes over to discuss something."

Anyhoo, today I googled, "why do I feel such relief after bowel movement" and found this thread, so mods, the OP's question is real even if the intent is not   And truth be told, I did not read through all five pages yet...

I very infrequently feel a momentary MDMA-like euphoric effect immediately after what I would call a 'clean' bowel movement and I can intensify this momentary effect by doing a light hip flex while strongly clenching bowels/an*s and eyes (thereby likely extracting more blood from the brain?).  By a 'clean' bowel movement I mean one that happens quickly and struggle free.  I often read War and Peace while struggling to get a full release.  I know I should but have not consulted a doctor re: issues like IBS/IBD/etc and in my boyhood childhood I had encopresis until about the age of 12 as such perhaps even psychologically if not physically I experience an even grander sensation at being able to move bowels so conscious and pain-free.

There is no way to intentionally cause the effect, nor prolong the effect, and certainly it is not not an experience I'd seek out or say you're missing something, but the sensation is unique and euphoric enough from the every-day bowel movement that I figured someone must have asked the question.

My guess is that the experience is largely one of momentarily reduced blood/oxygen to the brain coupled with some perfect storm of variables at the tail end so to speak of physiological movements, nerve sensations and blood accumulation in the seated position. The sudden body/bowel clenching before and sudden release of this clenching  after the movement creates a peak and release of the accumulations of blood, nerve and body sensations.

//


----------



## kvsouth69

I understand exactly what you're saying. It's like I can't figure out why I get so euphoric watching cyst popping videos on youtube. I watched them again for 2 hrs last night. I don't know if it's stress release or what, but it's kind of the same euphoria for me in both cases. Maybe something to do with relieving the body of nasty substances?


----------



## stoogey

*me to*



Seattle_Stranger said:


> Thank you very much, I appreciate this.  It certainly is a serious quI understand it's hard for folks to resist being silly with such a subject, and I don't blame anyone for cracking a joke or two, it really is quite funny!  As long as I'm not being ridiculed for my inquiry, it's all gravy.
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely not relief because the sensation occurs BEFORE I drop the kids off.
> 
> 
> 
> It's very possible that it's a prostate thing.  It sounds like one of the most likely culprits!  However, sparing the details, any time my girlfriend and I have attempted prostate stimulation, it's not a similar sensation and is actually rather uncomfortable and obviously invasive.  Perhaps if the stimulation of my prostate occurs without having to.....well....you know how....and the pressure comes from within my body without the invasive discomfort, perhaps it is a very euphoric sensory response!
> 
> 
> Here's some more info for ya:  As we've established, I get this feeling at random when I suddenly have to go #2, this much is understood so far.  However, another time I feel it is usually when I just arrive home from work, and I walk into my bedroom, almost like clock work I will get a euphoric, tingly sensation pour over my body that makes me think "I love my house so much" and then guess what happens shortly after.....I feel like I have to poop!  It's not an association thing, like my bedroom doesn't make me feel like I have to shit, it's a result of the sensation.  It's hard to explain, however it's beyond placebo.  For example, I'm about to go home from work for lunch in a bit, and when I walk into my room, I'm suddenly going to get that euphoria, I'll think to myself "Damn, I wish I could just stay here and not go back to work", and then within ~30 seconds after, I'll start to feel like I have to #2.  The feeling subsides very quickly though and I suddenly feel like I DON'T have to go #2 and the euphoria will dissipate as well.
> 
> 
> Just as a little disclaimer, I'm quite experienced with not only drugs and the feeling that they produce, but also with my body, it's patterns, functions and language.  I know this forum is FLOODED with noobies screaming about this crazy high they got from Tylenol and Ibuprofen, only to eventually try real drugs and realize what it REALLY feels like when you're off baseline, when brain chemistry is altered, when something is ACTUALLY happening as opposed to when you're just plain feelin' naturally good and are experiencing placebo.  This sensation has been present my entire life in the exact way I describe it, and it's FAR beyond placebo.  As a matter of fact, when I first tried opiates, this is the feeling I compared the drugs to.  Then I tried MDMA and realized the crazy similarities in the feeling!  Also, like I said, after I abused a lot of MDMA, this feeling escaped me for many months.
> ee
> I'm dying to know if there's some way I could trigger this on command.  Like some kind of alteration in my diet, certain vitamins to take, activities to do, etc..  It's definitely stronger sometimes than others, sometimes not present at all, sometimes surprisingly strong!
> 
> Thank you for all the mature replies thus far.


i am a woman and i have the same euphoric effct when i have to poop you are explaining it to a tee so i really dont think it has to do with the prostate


----------



## MLV15

I signed up to this site just to reply to this thread! I've had the same sensation you've described since childhood and had no idea other people experienced it too. It was a bit of a problem as a kid, as I would wait for too long whilst playing or doing something else and end up in embarrassing situations as a result. It's a really odd, floaty feeling - but in a good way. Sort of reassuring and tingly all at once. I checked out some of those ASMR videos and and handful of them produce the same effect. Mostly the talking roleplay videos where the speaker is close to the camera and whispering. I used to get the same feeling when I had to visit the optician or doctor. Something about the darkened room and a 'safe' person leaning in really close to examine me in detail just makes my spine and brain go crazy! I'm fairly certain I would enjoy trips to the dentist a whole lot more if they turned off the lights and whispered to me the whole time. I might take along an eye mask and ASMR tracks next time!

The poophoria thing (good name) is an odd one. I did wonder if it was something to do with having an overly sensitive prostate gland. I'll admit I still tend to deliberately hold it when I know I'll need to go a lot or don't have to be in the office, just because it feels really good. I've never tried drugs, but I imagine it's a bit like getting high! It's interesting what people have said about it being intensely personal. I can't imagine sharing this with anyone (anonymously on the internet doesn't count) as it's more of a connection with my own body over anything else. I also can't imagine trying to explain it to another person in a way that wouldn't make me sound like a weirdo! 

It's definitely not like anal sex. I've tried prostate massage with an ex and it wasn't comparable at all. The closest thing I can compare this sensation to is being out in the snow during the winter and getting really cold and exhausted and then coming in and curling up in front of a fire in warm clothes. It's a mix of an intense secure and happy emotion along with my nerves getting really sensitive (especially at the base of my skull and lower spine). Almost a constant low level electric shock.

I'm lucky in that my current girlfriend has a wonderful 'ASMR' voice when she is half asleep in bed or talking quietly (well spoken old-school British accent and quite breathy at the same time - does anyone else really notice accents in other people?) and sometimes (I haven't told her this and won't) I will put off going to the bathroom at the end of the day and get her to run her nails up and down my spine while we talk in bed. My senses go into overdrive, but it's not at all a sexual thing. I could stay like that for hours just melting into the mattress (or, as usually happens, until she falls asleep herself). The only problem is having to get up and run to the bathroom if I get too desperate, which quickly ends the euphoric feeling. I also want to avoid any awkward conversations about why I waited that long! I guess I should just consider myself lucky that I have a free and easy way to completely unwind at the end of a stressful day!


----------



## JackiePeyton

This thread remains one of my favorites


----------



## GodandLove

I've noticed that when I eat plenty of fruits and vegetables, my excrement is a lot softer and smaller in girth. In turn I experience less of the euphoric feelings as described by the OP. I believe the harder and thicker the stool, the more stimulation you will experience upon defecating.  

Researchers have revealed why, for some, going to the bathroom can be ‘like a religious experience or an orgasm’.



> A Princeton doctor has revealed the key is the passing of a large stool.
> 
> This, he claims, can stimulate nerves in the body more usually associated with orgasm.
> 
> ‘The stool high is relatively safe, but can become an addiction for some, warns Princeton gastroenterologist Dr. Anish Sheth, the co-author of the book ‘What’s Your Poo Telling You?’.
> 
> He said the key to the phenomenon was passing a stool large enough to distend the rectum so it literally touches a nerve.
> 
> ‘The distention of the rectum that comes with the passing of a large mass of stool causes the vagus nerve to fire.’


----------



## officially98

I've experienced the same thing ever since I can remember. But not everytime just if its been a while since a BM or Ive eaten something that makes me need to go it'll hit. It's kinda similar to an orgasm for me but shorter and not as intense. But I've been having them since I was really young. Like I'll feeling it coming on and if I squeeze my legs tight it'll come and pass and it's only before I've had a BM


----------



## nopenotme

The same thing happens to me, but not every time mostly in the morning, it feels like the pressure is what does and being relaxed from sitting. idk its a really bizarre feeling and definitely not something you would openly talk about....I didn't notice it in my early years, maybe more now that I'm older or maybe even now that I am with a someone who really turns me on just by thinking of him...


----------



## sigmond

My age is somewhere close to the mid point between 0 and 60, I also dealt with opioid induced constipation and experienced the relief of finally being able to take a shit. Having said that, at no point did I experience some "immensely euphoric state" prior to a bowel movement. Perhaps that is something I get to look forward to as I age.


----------



## TheAppleCore

I can't say I get euphoric prior to a bowel movement, but sometimes I get a sense of nervous excitement, like the feeling that I might get before going on an important job interview or something.


----------



## DixiChik

No "euphoria" here...IF I manage to have a bowel movement without BM meds, it feels as though I've anally birthed a bowling ball _wrapped in barbed wire._ 

Upon further inspection, it's more of a raisin...wrapped in barbed wire.  No pleasure, only PAIN!


----------



## weekend addiction

I really like taking a huge shit but more its about the relief afterwards and of course feeling like a real man by taking a huge dump (men are always worried about how big their shit is ). I also enjoy farting probably too much. My guess is that the prostate is somehow stimulated or its just a feeling of relief.


----------



## bearded_weirdo

I had to join this website just to reply. I've always wondered if other people experienced this, but I've never heard anyone talk about it, and I've always been too embarrassed to bring it up myself. I'm a straight male, by the way. My experience is: A few minutes before I have to defecate (could be sooner), I can feel things getting ready down there, I'll get all tingly over my body, almost an orgasmic feeling, and I mean everywhere. The back of my neck, my thighs, underarms, etc. I've never taken drugs, so I can't compare the feelings like others have. I'm here now because I just had that sensation, and it's been a good 10 minutes, and I still feel tingly almost "high", even light headed. However, I don't feel the need to go to the bathroom right now, and I'm not holding it in. The only thing I can compare the feeling to is an orgasm, but just so you know, this isn't an arousal feeling, not sexual, I don't "get hard" or turned on, and no, it doesn't make me want to have anal sex, and am not into ass play or anything lol. However, sitting here and focusing on the feelings, a lot of it does seem to be radiating from the buttock region. The main areas seem to be around the anus and the back of my neck, although I feel sensitive and tingly all over, like someone sprinkled "pixie dust" all over me, if you know what I mean. It's actually distracting and hard to type now, my arms and fingers feel drunk, even I feel a little drunk and totally relaxed and post-orgasmic, even though it's before. Very weird, but I love it and am happy to know I'm in a special minority.

Also, in a related "vein", does anyone else out there get this feeling after urinating? I'll be standing in front of the urinal, or even sitting down, taking a whiz, and at the end, when I'm trying to squeeze out the last few drops, I'll get this same tingly orgasmic feeling all over my body, to the point where sometimes I shiver, have to close my eyes, and even jerk a little, as if I WAS having an orgasm! Again, it isn't an orgasm, I don't have wood, I'm not turned on...it's just pure feelings, and afterwards it goes away quickly. I don't feel it while I'm peeing, just the last few moments, and it doesn't always happen, but I'd say a good 75% of the time it does. Again, I've always wondered if any other people experienced this; I always assumed they did, but I never brought it up, and wouldn't even know how.


----------



## bearded_weirdo

One more thing, after reading a few other posts; I'm not into that ASMR or whatever it is, sounds don't do anything for me. However, I DO have very sensitive skin, and one my greatest pleasures (and my gf's jobs) is to have her run her fingernails up and down my back, not a hard scratch. I could lay like that for hours feeling her scratch me all over. I have certain areas that are more sensitive, but it's all non-sexual, just relaxing and pleasing. My back, back of the neck, upper-thighs just below the John Henry, lol. And sometimes when sitting and studying, I like to slowly and softly trace a pen or pencil over the back of my hands and knuckles, or my forehead, from the eyebrows up. Those areas give me that same tingly orgasmic feeling, but better. An orgasm is nice, the pre and after, but it's all over so soon, and I'm usually exhausted.


----------



## bearded_weirdo

One more for the forum. Today I was out walking around, it's hot here, about 82 degrees. I was walking out in the sun and felt the urge to take a dump. However, even though I was in the direct sunlight and was hot, I suddenly got the tingly feeling, and I felt very cold, as if it was cold out and snowing. It is different from the chills, like when you are sick. Suddenly, all the heat and sweat was gone, and now I'm standing in the sun freezing. Very weird.


----------



## Sinny

This is absolutely a real phenomenon that can happen to anyone at any given time, though most people never experience it. The euphoria you speak of goes beyond that feeling into a full-on orgasm in both sexes. The reason this happens is because some of the nerves in the anus are shared with the vagina in women and the prostate in men. They are so closely linked that stimulating one can cause a reaction in the other. It's a fascinating thing to feel, besides a pleasurable one, and right now I'm thanking the stars that someone else brought it up because there was nothing about it that I could pick up on search engines for the longest time. This has been happening to me for years.


----------



## td751

I was leaving from a friends house and I was contemplating whether or not to defecate in their toilet but I didn't want to create a huge stench, so I walked home, it took about 15 mins. But it was an extremely hard 15 mins, I needed a shit so bad I was imagining doing one. I could feel it creeping out and I had to suck it back in. I burst through my door and ran to the toilet. The faeces plopped out. At this moment... I was struck by immense euphoria and was mesmerised into a euphoriotic state.


----------



## sigmond

td751 said:


> I was leaving from a friends house and I was contemplating whether or not to defecate in their toilet but I didn't want to create a huge stench, so I walked home, it took about 15 mins. But it was an extremely hard 15 mins, I needed a shit so bad I was imagining doing one. I could feel it creeping out and I had to suck it back in. I burst through my door and ran to the toilet. The faeces plopped out. At this moment... I was struck by immense euphoria and was mesmerised into a euphoriotic state.



Welcome to bluelight, thank you for your enthusiasm and the well-written insightful post!! i noticed the few people who joined to post in this thread delivered some of the the best responses. 

_Breath of fresh air!!_


----------



## blackopal69

I googled poop chills and was led here. I'm a female ( not sure if prostate stimulation would be relevant to me) but I've gotten the pre-poop chills since I was a child. I don't get them everytime but I know exactly what you are talking about. I get tingly all over and sometimes delay the poop just a bit. I'm very sensory oriented, though. My ASMR triggers are many things ( and I get a more intense body tingle and feeling of euphoria).. Somebody tracing on my skin with a finger, the sound of fans or anything monotonously rhythmic, certain soothing whispering voices, having my hair brushed or cut, getting a massage/pedicure/manicure all give me more intense sensations. It's amazing.?


----------



## aplumgirl

I agree, it must stimulate your prostate. It's logical because homosexual sex would result in the same area stimulation leading to orgasm.


----------



## Inzucchini

Oh my goodness I literally made an account just to say that I also feel that good feeling before pooping. I searched it up on google and this was the thread that came up. Even the hair cutting thing and how the person has to be doing something with an objective (not sexual) is this idea ive always thought about... I guess humans arent that different afterall...


----------



## Sadie

Ha ha welcome to bluelight inzucchini and happy pooping!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Does anyone have a secret bathroom? Like a special private poop stoop or something?

Ever mammal's got one


----------



## Blinkyrocket

I don't mean to be disrespectful but how does "a good feeling" equal euphoria? I've always thought of euphoria as like colors and sounds getting interesting and feeling at peace with the world and being able to be engrossed by things because of how interesting they become. I can easily get this feeling you speak of by abstaining from masturbation for a week and then going at it hard, it's not euphoric, just intensely pleasurable. Plus, to me, euphoria is where things that used to be hard to get myself to do become easy and even enjoyable. Heck, a "buzz" usually ruins a good time for me because it distracts from the real fun.

Euphoria for me is a state of mind, not a feeling. Idk, maybe the people I've encountered just don't explain it very well.


----------



## kaya_9

Idk, it could have to do with all the nerve endings around your asshole...lol. ASMR is very interesting though...there are some good ones on youtube...even people playing video games while whispering. The ones with crinkling objects and clinking things get me.


----------



## ParagonX

YES! I finally found someone and others who share this feeling.

I haven't read all the comments, but in my experience I do get euphoria when holding one back (like right now). 
But I think more importantly, I additionally get an intense surge of motivation to get things done! 

For example, my body started giving signals about 30 mins ago that i should take a crap soon. In this time the signal slowly grew stronger and so did the euphoric feeling in my mind related to the feeling of holding back the crap. Reaching the point where my body says "empty me right now!", I hold back and the signals die down, but continue like a child asking every few minutes "are we there yet?", until the child can't handle it anymore and starts crying, but I still say "no, we are not there yet", because i'm enjoying the feeling. Sometimes this cycle will continue over and over until I have to take a crap, or the poop may decide to have a rest, build up, and try again later. Currently I can tell I only have a small crap because the bigger it gets, the better the feeling and more motivation gained to achieve something in life... and then I release my stool and all euphoria/motivation vanishes.

Additionally, I find being in a comfortable environment allows me to proceed with the joyous event, whereas if I were to be interrupted by someone or in an unfamiliar place, well it won't work just like some men can't take a piss standing next to another at the urinals. They may try to but their body won't allow it.

ASMR does not affect me at all if that matters.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I don't get euphoria but I often sneeze immediately before I go, although I have no clue why!

I tried explaining ASMR to people for years before I knew there was an actual name for it. One day I went online to search "tingly feeling when watching people" and it filled in "perform small tasks", which is _exactly _what I was about to type!

Go figure 8(


----------



## Xorkoth

Blinkyrocket said:


> I don't mean to be disrespectful but how does "a good feeling" equal euphoria? I've always thought of euphoria as like colors and sounds getting interesting and feeling at peace with the world and being able to be engrossed by things because of how interesting they become. I can easily get this feeling you speak of by abstaining from masturbation for a week and then going at it hard, it's not euphoric, just intensely pleasurable. Plus, to me, euphoria is where things that used to be hard to get myself to do become easy and even enjoyable. Heck, a "buzz" usually ruins a good time for me because it distracts from the real fun.
> 
> Euphoria for me is a state of mind, not a feeling. Idk, maybe the people I've encountered just don't explain it very well.



Euphoria definition:

eu·pho·ri·a
yo͞oˈfôrēə
noun
a feeling or state of intense excitement and happiness.
"the euphoria of success will fuel your desire to continue training"


----------



## Sadie

Xorkoth said:


> Euphoria definition:
> 
> eu·pho·ri·a
> yo͞oˈfôrēə
> noun
> a feeling or state of intense excitement and happiness.
> "the euphoria of success will fuel your desire to continue training"




ipso facto


----------



## Runningfox

We have opioid receptors in the gut   . Matter in the bowel will stimulate those for some folks. As well as above mentioned factors : nerves in the rectal area/ prostate, all can trigger pleasure signals in the brain. 
Some folks are super-sensitive to everyday phenomena : some women for example will experience orgasm while breastfeeding.  Usually they feel guilty bout this n stop doing it. That's a shame : the baby really benefits from such feeding. 
Well ya cant help how God made ya; enjoy!


----------



## herbavore

^It works the other way, too, in terms of breastfeeding. When I was still breastfeeding every time I had an orgasm, my breasts filled up with milk which just felt weird. It can actually be a confusing time for many women, especially with the first baby.


----------



## Speed King

If I ever marry again, I will let my wife know that it's healthy and encourage her to have orgasms, for the sake of the child.


----------



## herbavore

Speed King said:


> If I ever marry again, I will let my wife know that it's healthy and encourage her to have orgasms, for the sake of the child.




Haha!!


----------



## Chunksbruv

Haha, I too registered to post on this one, I also love to withhold a crap.  Been doing it for years, and it not only gives me an intensely euphoric state - but it helps make me think clearly and not rush things. It also can give me a massive boner, so I assume that it stimulates my prostate a lot.  If I've got a free moment and I'm holding back a missile, having a tug is awesome, great load blowing experience, and I think this is due to the prostate pressure.  If I'm going out to do maintenance on my motorcycle I'll wait till I'm baking one up because I always do my best work while holding one back, it calms you as you work.  I don't smoke by the way, I know smokers are usually calm and safe while working.   I have in the past gone too far and pretty much slipped some out, but only on the odd occasion, I have had some rather uncomfortable rides home on my pushbike due to sporting a majorly packed in log,  makes wedging a pushbike seat up there a painfull experience.  I read with interest posts that say if you like the feeling you could be gay etc,etc, and would like taking one in the tube, but honestly I'm not attracted to males, I'm married and adore the feminine form,  I do like a good dildo up the arse  as the orgasm is amazing, its a shame my wife won't give it a crack, it might be a good experience, I'd love to try having my prostate milked, I recon that'd be awesome!!.


----------



## crispo

I get the pre-poop euphoria feeling too! (I am female, I should add. So unrelated to prostate for me!) I get it EVERY time I have a significant bowel movement coming...usually every other day or so...coffee helps induce it ! I have gotten this feeling before pooping since I was a little kid...I have distinct memories of it from around age 7 or 8. I get this feeling of productivity--like I could take on any project and enjoy doing it no matter how difficult it is. I focus better when I have to poop than any other time. I always assumed that everyone got it, but after reading through this thread--I'm shocked to discover that it's not common. 

I was interested to read that people draw parallels between the feeling of being on ecstasy and the pre-poop feeling. Because I have noticed that aderall gives me the same feeling too. Exact same sensations. It's not just that they both make me feel productive....they both give me the exact same body sensations. I did a search because I was curious what the biological reasoning could be for that....how does the chemistry of aderall impact me similarly to an incoming poop?? 

Also super interesting that when the original poster was depressed, he stopped having the poop feeling. Makes me think it's related to serotonin.

I also have the ASMR response, and completely related to the posters anecdote about feeling sleepy/tingly when his boss showed him something at his computer. It's only certain people that give me the ASMR feeling. Most recently, I was at the DMV and the employee at the counter almost put me to sleep. I often ask my husband to lightly stroke my forearms (that sounds so weird!), but it's such an amazing sensation for me. He does NOT relate....he doesn't like the light touching...it's too ticklish for him. Weird how it's so different for each of us.

The last thing I wanted to add, is that these sensations are not even remotely sexual for me. They don't feel linked to arousal at all. More like a feeling of well-being. If I'm feeling super anxious about life, 20 minutes of light-forearm-stroking can make me feel a lot calmer and more positive about life stressors.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Welcome to BL crispo! Very interesting stuff you posted. First thought into my head: healing touch is amazing  

Have you ever explored healing touch stuff? With the way you experience touch, you might really enjoy/benefit from it.



Speed King said:


> If I ever marry again, I will let my wife know that it's healthy and encourage her to have orgasms, for the sake of the child.



Serious wisdom in this post


----------



## Speed King

toothpastedog said:


> Welcome to BL crispo! Very interesting stuff you posted. First thought into my head: healing touch is amazing
> 
> Have you ever explored healing touch stuff? With the way you experience touch, you might really enjoy/benefit from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Serious wisdom in this post



Thank you. I try. I am also trying to figure out (besides what I said) where exactly the life advice is and now hope you all will see that this is a VISUAL ART.

Do you all see the big Picture. Close your eyes and (hopefully from now on) see this with your third eye (third not brown)

Carry on


----------



## Eurphorip0069

Wow  !!!!!  Long time reader 1st time replyer(joined up especially to post on this thread )  !!!  Seriously  !! Wow  this resonates completely 100% with me .. I thought I was on my ones with this.. I have asked a few friends in the past if they get this or not but all of them just looked at me with blank faces not having a clue what I was on about. . And now I've found all you guys  !!!  This isn't a very common thing. . We have all only come here and read this because we were searching it out.. and it sounds like most of us had the majistical poo-phoria there and then and as a result ended up searching for it in the moment. . We are a very special few.. I get the LUSH all over body tingle-euphoric slightly orgasmic  about to need a poo feeling and in that moment I feel my mind has a sense if clarity. . I see the world brighter. . I'm full of enthusiasm and have a million of the greatest ideas.  I also love the attention someone else gives while doing someone to me like has also been mentioned. ..like when my ex used to pluck my eyebrows or when I was much younger and in school and hadn't worked out I was fully hero my mate used to spend most of the class gently stroking my ear lobes... (i know I know. . But it felt nice !) .. this is a very strange phenomenon... i have  a feeling it must/should mean something. . Kinda almost like the feeling one gets when doing nitrous oxide. . The feeling that your on the brink of working out what its all about, like your going to break through to the next level. .. like there's something extra going on that you are just about to work out.. I've spoken to a few friends about that NOS feeling and we kinda come up with the same description /idea/ notion as I've just described. . 
I'm gutted this thread is soo old and that I've only just found it as ide love for the original posters to still be here involved..
This makes us very unique, it's very weird and I think that it would be really interesting to try and take this a little further. . Try and divulge into this a little deeper. . I bet if we all got together in the same room some serious magic shizzle would go down. !!Il I reckon we would have very similar thought patterns.. and come to the same decisions in the same way.. like if your walking down the street and someone is walking towards you in your path we would be the kind of people that take the exact same steps in the same directions to move out of the others way..and ultimately end up walking right into each other!  Lol.
  Anyway there's my 2 cents .. am gonna keep an eye on this page . If anyone would like to have a chat to me around this subject or the likes I'm keen.  ?


----------



## speckledust

Registered just so I can jump onto the bandwagon here. 

I also experience euphoria prior to my BM. The way I'd describe it is similar to having that first cup of coffee, or that first drag of a cigarette (I don't do tobacco anymore), or from amphetamines. It's this incredible sense of well being, inspiration, motivation, happiness, confidence, I-can-do-anything soaring type of feeling. I also get giddy and excited, as if I'm about to see my crush. Actually it feels similar (but not exactly) to butterflies in the stomach - the feeling seems very localized, starts in my gut then radiates out, whereas butterflies are located just in my stomach/solar plexus area. 

I am female so I'm not sure if it's a prostrate thing? I have it every day (I'm very regular) and I incorporate a lot of vegetables in my diet so .. it's not just a pebble in a pond if you know what I mean. It always happens in the morning, I drink a bunch of water and take my daily supplements. I also want to note I don't drink coffee, and I get this feeling even before taking any amphetamines. Basically on an empty stomach, I put something in it, and then my bowels get stimulated and I get euphoric. I have experienced this all my life, and it's not always with an empty stomach. It's usually when I'm eating plenty of fiber, but have felt it when constipated too.

I also watch ASMR videos but rarely get the tingles, I just enjoy them for the sound stimulation and it relaxes me. Every once in a while I get head tingles which then travels down my back, but it's not the same feeling I get prior to my BM.

I wish we could find out more about this amazing phenomenon! Thanks for starting this thread OP!


----------



## aihfl

chunksbruv said:
			
		

> I also love to withhold a crap.



When I was a small kid, I was terrified of taking a shit. I thought it would be painful, which of course becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy when you don't take regular shits. Can't say I find the sensation pleasant, because it often hits at a horribly inopportune time and it's all I can do not to shit myself.




			
				crispo said:
			
		

> I also have the ASMR response, and completely related to the posters anecdote about feeling sleepy/tingly when his boss showed him something at his computer. It's only certain people that give me the ASMR feeling. Most recently, I was at the DMV and the employee at the counter almost put me to sleep. I often ask my husband to lightly stroke my forearms (that sounds so weird!), but it's such an amazing sensation for me. He does NOT relate....he doesn't like the light touching...it's too ticklish for him. Weird how it's so different for each of us.



My massage therapist does effleurage down my arms. I love that sensation, although I know a lot of people dislike light touches, and told her to do it for longer next massage. I also love to have my feet gently tickled. I don't have a significant other at the moment so I have to settle for Chinese reflexology massages, but they're just not the same. I also find someone drumming their fingernails strangely relaxing. I used to have a female student that would come into my office and tap her nails on my desk and it would cause me to momentarily zone out.


----------



## herbavore

speckledust said:


> Registered just so I can jump onto the bandwagon here.
> 
> 
> I wish we could find out more about this amazing phenomenon! Thanks for starting this thread OP!



You and many others throughout the years. The secret to Bluelight's longevity in a world of dwindling forum participation just may be the intersection of pooping and euphoria!


----------



## Wisemind14

*Poop shop*



herbavore said:


> You and many others throughout the years. The secret to Bluelight's longevity in a world of dwindling forum participation just may be the intersection of pooping and euphoria!



Had to laugh...experience the same pooping thing!!!  Many people I talk to do too...so as we can see by the number of responses, the original writer is not alone!!!

I suggest, because taking a good poop is HIGHLY underestimated in our society, that someone opens up a "Poop Shop" where there are very elaborate sensory illiciting bathrooms (private) where you do your duty.  Everything would be very clean and sanitized so no worry about spreading bacteria.  It would be extremely well ventilated.  Like a luxury spa.  For pooping!

THEN...afterwards (or BEFORE if you wish) there would be a lovely place-I supposed like a restur. or coffee shop with coffee, a beer, and maybe some food as well, available where people can meet and talk about anything including enjoying the effects of pooping!  

It can bring people together and make it not such a taboo...because anyone who knows ANYTHING about the gut, knows there are neurotransmitters there that work the same as some in your brain (I was told serotonin.)  And this is a REAL thing, with individual differences of course.

So after you've had your fill of BS.'ing with other customers, and some eats and/or drinks, you can go on your way!  What an awesome way to stretch out the experience.   To sort of "celebrate" an underrated simple and human pleasurable experience.  

I have a friend who often TMI text's me with "Just unloaded and enjoying the void..." lol.  I told him we MUST open up such a place!

Maybe we will.  See you there!


----------



## Xorkoth

You know, when this thread first started I was like, uh, lolwut?  But since then I can see what people mean.  I mean it's VERY far from "immensely" euphoric for me, in fact emotionally/mentally it's not at all euphoric for me, but there is definitely a tingling in the root area and even sometimes through my arms out my fingers that does feel really nice.  I'm feeling it now actually... gonna ride this out to see where it takes me.


----------

